# worst product



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

whats the worst product u have found


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AG Paint renovator


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha.
Another good question.

Probably the AutoGlym Leather Cream Care.

I used it on my black, Nappa leather when I first got the car.

.....and nearly sh#t myself.

When it was dry, it left white, cloudy marks all over the leathers. :doublesho

After some repeated pant soiling, I managed to work the "clouds" out.

I will NEVER use that stuff again.

I now use Meguiars Gold Class leather cleaner & conditioner.

It's very good indeed.

:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Meg's bug and tar remover,totally useless product,it's as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam, when my dog farts it shifts more sh!t


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Simoniz leather Wipes...............Horrendous products


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Back to black liquid gunk thing, just goes everywhere you dont want it to!!!! Think it was a turtle product?!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

carplan black trim wax... ughhh


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

AG Bug and Tar remover, its about as good as a chocolate teapot

Tardis is king


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

snow foam. end of.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

sargent said:


> snow foam. end of.


Come to Coventry and I think I can change your mind on that.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rain X Anti mist. Useless even after 3 attempts.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Rain X Anti mist. Useless even after 3 attempts.


+1 :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

its not the worst for me - but I can tell you that I didn't like z8. I found it really difficult to use and didn't give me much.

also - z16 - it wasn't glossy enough.

but the one I hated most was turtle wax trim and ****pit spray, what a pile of cack.......lol


----------



## DetailedDave (Feb 28, 2010)

woodym3 said:


> carplan black trim wax... ughhh


One of the first cars I detailed was my mother-in-laws red Rover 214si. I spent all day on it washing and claying, and waxing. It looked lovely. However, the black trim looked dull so I resorted to my black car plan trim wax. When she came to pick up the car that evening she was delighted at the transformation.

The next morning, after a night of rain, she called me and said that I should come and look at the car. Honestly, it was a sight. I should have taken photos. But it was as if the car had worn non-waterproof mascara. It had dripped down the bodywork everywhere. Tons of vertical black lines. It wiped off fine and that was one more notch for 'experience'. Strangely, I still keep the stuff in the garage, a piece of nostalga I think. But definitely the worst I ever ever bought and used.


----------



## mattler (Apr 17, 2010)

butterbean said:


> +1 :lol:


+1 as well, completely pointless


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

mattler said:


> +1 as well, completely pointless


I agree.

It just evaporates?! and then my Jeep screen fogged up as usual


----------



## mattler (Apr 17, 2010)

AG fastglass is right up there as well IMO as it does exactly the same job as Windowlene only for treble the price??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

AG paint renovator the pink logo / dodo lime prime lite very hard to use in hot weather .
and most of turtle and meguiars products .










.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

[flame suit on]

Mer.

[flame suit off]

And the wife really enjoys watching their displays, picking holes in their "acid" or whatever it is they use.

I have tried it. 
I have binned it.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

For me it has to be the Dodo juice yetis fist, wash mitt. If you want to class that a product anyway. 

Here my opinion as to why:
it's too heavy, it holds too much water, it takes ages to dry. It needs special aftercare. Price.

For me, it's just not something I could use, for others this may be different. I was sucked in with all hype, I was disappointed and sold it. MY conclusion- overrated. 

Ally


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonder wheels I had a tiny tiny mark in my alloy where I just glanced the kerb and the f******* stuff got in behind the break in the laquer and now the alloy looks ****e


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

rain x for me. just messes up my windsreen. when it rained it was better for me to not use my wipers. when i did use my wipers the water just smeared around.


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

FK1000P when applied too heavily :wall: Nearly gave meself RSI trying to get it off!

Works fantastic when you don't lay it on with a trowel!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Bilt Hamber Autofoam, when my dog farts it shifts more sh!t


:lol:
Agree.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

dt2010 said:


> Wonder wheels I had a tiny tiny mark in my alloy where I just glanced the kerb and the f******* stuff got in behind the break in the laquer and now the alloy looks ****e


That's common knowledge though???

I think wonder wheels is great and does have it's place.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

are these threads just a way of the OP building his post count? you're asking for best and worse products... For what? Wax? Shampoo? Windo Cleaner? Sex lube? Ok, forget sex lube, it's in Detailing Chat, so I *assume* you mean car cleaning related product?

You cannot single out one good/bad product.....

Yet another pointless thread


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> That's common knowledge though???
> 
> I think wonder wheels is great and does have it's place.


Post was worst product , That's mine

It does have it's place in the bin , I bet the local councils have got a special bin for it , You know like the ones they have for the oil


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> You cannot single out one good/bad product.....
> 
> Yet another pointless thread


clearly not pointless, it has gotten many replies so far.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

true....... but there's no specific point to it

i wouldn't mind a thread about "worst wheel cleaners" or "worst shampoos" etc.... but even then, it's a matter of opinion and user technique


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> true....... but there's no specific point to it
> 
> i wouldn't mind a thread about "worst wheel cleaners" or "worst shampoos" etc.... but even then, *it's a matter of opinion and user technique*


Indeed that can be true, looking at the thread, I just knew some well talked about products would end up in the thread, sometimes with the best will in the world, a product will not perform as said on the tin, that is when it is dissapointing. It is like an iphone is the best thread without the iphone 
I do like these kind of threads, as sometimes the truth is gained :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Perhaps a lot of these are going to be down to user technique? A few products that have been mentioned so far would fit into that catagory I think. Most 'disappointing' product would have been a more apt title than 'worst'.

Singling things out as being 'worst' and tagging them with a label as being poor can sometimes be unfair to the products if they've not been used properly.

A good detailer could get results out of an entire kit costing just a few quid as a lot of it is up here [taps head] and gained through experience. Some people spend £100s on kit they've seen on here, and have arsenals of products that rival some of the pros, but do they have the skill and knowledge to use it? If not, then maybe them saying something is 'worst', should be taken with a little pinch of salt.

Of course I'm not suggesting everyone's opinion isn't welcome, but if say, I joined a gardnening forum, tried some sort of plant food or lawn treatment for eg. given that I have very little knowledge base in this area, I could use something incorrectly and post up saying it's rubbish. That product, whatever it is, might have a strong rep amongst the green fingered as being at the top of it's sector, so whilst my opinion on it is valid, it's not necessarily the correct one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to black ****test product ever made


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

griffy08 said:


> Back to black ****test product ever made


But ironically probably the best selling one though eh? Been on the go for years and years so it must sell otherwise it'd have been dropped long ago.

I don't like it personally, but I recall years ago Simoniz brought out a product called 'Bumper Black', which was like a black cream version of 'B2B' and that was half decent actually, in fact I think I've still got some in the garage somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Viper said:


> But ironically probably the best selling one though eh? Been on the go for years and years so it must sell otherwise it'd have been dropped long ago.
> 
> I don't like it personally, but I recall years ago Simoniz brought out a product called 'Bumper Black', which was like a black cream version of 'B2B' and that was half decent actually, in fact I think I've still got some in the garage somewhere.


I guess its all about the marketing:thumb: sponges sell and still sell........

i remember that bumper black stuff,but never did use it!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dodo juice.... flat earth thingy. I'm pretty sure they state it has no detailing use  still want one


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

still not a "worst".... it's a very good paper weight


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

In my opinion a **** product,popularity dosnt matter as im sure most products people will list are still being sold


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> still not a "worst".... it's a very good paper weight


Worst detailing product... does nothing towards keeping a car clean 

On a serious note. Turtle wax ice liquid clay bar. Neighbour had one and I had a go with him and compared it with my usual sonus on his car. I think shouting at the paint would have worked better


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

-Mat- said:


> are these threads just a way of the OP building his post count? you're asking for best and worse products... For what? Wax? Shampoo? Windo Cleaner? Sex lube? Ok, forget sex lube, it's in Detailing Chat, so I *assume* you mean car cleaning related product?
> 
> You cannot single out one good/bad product.....
> 
> Yet another pointless thread


Worst Product : TW Interior Cleaner
Best Lube : Durex
Best Product : Menzerna p085rd 3.02

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Worst Product : TW Interior Cleaner
> Best Lube : Durex
> Best Product : Menzerna p085rd 3.02
> 
> :thumb:


my point is, you cuoldn't use 3.02 for cleaning interior carpets tho could you 

for each stage you could in theory have a "best" or "worst" product, but not one for detailing in general.....

my favourite product in general is................ H2O.... Yes, without water, where would we be?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol ok mat, durex doubles as a clay qd too  lol.


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Snow foam. Great fun and customers love it but soaking the car with water - leave it for couple of min then pressure wash off is just as effective.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Meguiars wheel brush


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

That Black bottle of Turtle Wax Trim wax - Gets all under your fingernails and stians, let alone how bad it is on the car - it just dries off as if you never put it on in the first place - Useless stuff!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gillen said:


> Meguiars wheel brush


search ebay for silverline brushes.... exactly the same, for £3.... My Megs Gold gave up after 6 months.... bought 2 silverline brushes at £3 each, the first one is still goin strong after almost a year


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine looked crap after using it twice lol!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

give it a proper rinse.... mine gets rinsed between each wheel, and only a few bristles look dirty now, and brush it crumpled slightly (sure to where it's stored I think LOL)


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

i dont know what product it was but someone put something on the rubbers on my moms car and everytime it gets wet you get black streaks i've tried everything to remove it but nothing will


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

tried IPA?


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

AG tar remover, a total waste of time


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had good experiences with lots of the products listed here including AG Tar, AG Fast Glass and Lime Prime which I use all the time.

Personal dislike for ArmorAll dressing (not that I use it) but I hate the sticky shiney plastics that all the dust sticks to.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

chemical guys cherry airfreshener


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

davelincs said:


> AG tar remover, a total waste of time


Must be an error then!

I have used it very recently to *remove tar!*

Squirt it on if there's lots of tar, let it sit for a few mins, re-apply if needs be.
Then wipe off with a MF.

Clean, tar free paint!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris_4536 said:


> Must be an error then!
> 
> I have used it very recently to *remove tar!*
> 
> ...


Works for me too:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

^+1, I just keep some in a small jar, dab on with a clean soft brush and wipe off with a microfibre. Works fine.:thumb:


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

worst one i have came across so far is trafalgar "non acidic" wheel cleaner... for something that's non acidic it burns like buggery if you get it on any exposed skin, yet as burny as it it, its not that great when it comes to removing gunk off of wheels.... smart wheels FTW!!!!!

others i am not fond of are thus....
AG paint renovator ( SRP works much better )
supaguard ( works for a short time but after a few washes it's bilge )
stiff bristled detailing brushes ( make up brushes work better imo due to soft bristles that wont scratch or mark paintwork )

this is just my personal opinion others may find these products to there liking!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

The plastic hose on a nilfisk c120. Pain in the **** to coil. Still havent had time to get an extension.
As for AG tar and adhesive remover, thought it was as good as Tardis but I used the trade version and it smelt better as well.


----------

